# Massey Harris Ferguson Pacer



## zebby55 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi i have a 1954 Massey Harris Ferguson 1954 pacer
serial #PGA50809
motor # Y91 F43484
it looks like every thing is there except head lights and battery cover.a lot of paint is worn off.it ran when i put it away .how do i find a value on this .or is there someone that could tell me the value .worst to best or ball park


----------

